# What's everybody getting from A Muse?



## nat9891 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry if this has already been posted, but I'm just wondering what everybody is planning on getting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My list:
All 3 MSF's
Ciao, Manhattan lipglass
Illusionary/burning ambition duo
persona/sreen vinyl duo
and the interview/purple x duo

I just hope I have enough $$$ for this! :|


----------



## koolmnbv (Jul 12, 2006)

I am def getting shooting star, dont know about anything else yet


----------



## KJam (Jul 12, 2006)

2 shooting stars and a procelain pink (as a back up). I already have a shimpagne plus a backup.


----------



## ben (Jul 12, 2006)

fluidline x 2 (new weed and graphic brown)
duos x 2 (bright side/gallery gal and illusionary/burning ambition)
lipstick x 1 (charm factor) <----B2M
msf x 1 (shooting star) ....pending, if i am not lovin' it, no deal!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 12, 2006)

Shooting Star MSF
15 Minutes l/s (with B2M)
Lithograph f/l
New Weed f/l
and possibly the pink/purple duo...


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hmmmm not much..

Shotting Star MSF
A Backup of Shimpagne MSF
Illusionary/ Burning Ambition MD
Graphic Brown F/l

Thats it for now! LOL


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh oh oh, I forgot the lipsticks...

Paink Maribu
Charm Factor and
15 Minutes...

Okay so it is alot LOL...


----------



## Cdjax (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm wanting:

-Shimpagne& Shooting Star MSFs
-Pink Maribu& 15 Minutes Lipsticks
-Lip 65 Lipglass
-New Weed Fluidline


----------



## caroni99 (Jul 12, 2006)

Just Shooting Star MSF x 2.....

My wallet is soooooooooooooo happy!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 12, 2006)

We'll see, but I am planning on:
Porcelain Pink MSF 
Litograph fluidline OR Graphic Brown fluidline
Pink Maribu l/s


----------



## lianna (Jul 12, 2006)

All the duos, Shooting Star MSF, New Weed f/l, Lip 65 and Ciao, Manhattan lipglasses, Charm Factor and 15 minutes lipsticks.


----------



## MACActress (Jul 12, 2006)

All 3 MSFs
Pink Maribu & Charm Factor E/S
2 Mineralize e/s Duos
Ostentatious, I think that's the name, F/L Maybe it's from a diff. collection, oh well I'll get it when it does come out =D
Graphic Brown


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 12, 2006)

hmmmm.... everythng except the lipsticks, lip pencils, porcelain pink & shimpagne..


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 12, 2006)

for right now, i'm set on getting:
2 shimpagnes and
1 shooting star (unless it's too dark for me)
I think porcelain pink is way too light/chalky for my skin tone.

anyhow, i'll be broke by the time i get these msfs!


----------



## Joke (Jul 12, 2006)

Only Ciao, Manhattan and the new MSF


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 12, 2006)

im only allowing myself 1 item from this collection, b/c i know myself if i dont get in control of this MAC spending habit im going to go broke
lol  " ewwwww i just can t help it"


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 12, 2006)

I want:

- Mineralize duo e/s Illusionary/Burning Ambition
- Mineralize duo e/s Bright Side/Gallery Gal
- Mineralize duo e/s Interview/Purple-X
- Mineralize Skinfinish Shooting Star
- 15 Minutes lipstick OR Charm Factor lipstick
- New Weed fluidline OR Graphic Brown fluidline
- Lip 65 lipglass
- Ciao Manhattan lipglass

And a second Shimpagne MSF if I have enough money..


----------



## d_flawless (Jul 12, 2006)

i really am feeling the lip glosses, and even some of lipsticks, but i already know i'll probably end up passing on the MSFs, at least porcelin pink, since i know pinks look bad on me

i HATE mineralized shadows, so all of them (fortunately) are a "pass"


----------



## electrostars (Jul 12, 2006)

All three MSFs.

Bright Side/Gallery Gal e/s duo

Interview/Purple-x e/s duo
Pink Maribu, because I lost my first tube. XD


----------



## merleskaya (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm interested in:

--1 of the MSFs, whichever one suits me...and if none of them do, I'll leave them for everyone else who loves them!
--Factory Made lipglass--heard it was created and produced w/ MAC as a Factory magazine project!

I'm actually more interested in the upcoming Untamed, Rockocco and Zandra collections.

merleskaya


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 12, 2006)

A negative bank balance


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 
_A negative bank balance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## divaster (Jul 12, 2006)

I plan on getting 2 Shimpagne, 2 Shooting Stars and 1 Porcelain Pink, plus all the duos except one. 

Of course this will probably totally change once I see everything in person, as usual!


----------



## booters78 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm going to have my makeup done by mac that day so i will see what i like before i get anything. but right now i am allowing myself: 1 lipstick (B2M), maybe 2 lipglasses,2 eyeshadow duo's,one fluidline and all 3 msf...wow thats gonna be lot...so glad i only got the lipglasses from turqatic....


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Jul 12, 2006)

1 of each:
MSF's - 
Shooting Star
Shimpagne
Porcelain Pink (This new one, will be a backup)

Fluidines - 
Lithograph
New Weed
(Just preordered Graphic Brown from Nordies)

Probably wait for swatches for the e/s duos.

No l/g or l/s - the colors don't thrill me.


----------



## mandalinn (Jul 12, 2006)

15 minutes lipstick
Lip 65 lipglass
New Weed fluidline
Shooting Star MSF
Shrimpagne MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 12, 2006)

oh geez I have a shopping list for the next few collections haha

*A Muse*
.ciao, manhattan lipglass
.brightside/gallerygirl e/s
.persona/screenvinyl e/s
.new weed f/l
.graphic brown f/l (maybe)
.shooting star msf
.shimpagne msf (HOW DO YOU PRONOUNCE THAT?!)
.porcelain pink msf (if its not too close to shooting star)

I think thats somewhere around $150 haha ouch. I may get all the e/s duos just to have and try while I'm at the beach the following week and if they don't work out I'll return them. but at the same time I feel bad denying some other mac lover those two or three items ah. who knows!!


----------



## scrapbookromance (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_i HATE mineralized shadows, so all of them (fortunately) are a "pass"_

 

may I ask why you hate mineralized shadows? I've never tried them but I want lots of different opinions and info so that the SA doesn't just sell it to me ha


----------



## Katura (Jul 12, 2006)

MSF's for me...I've never had any...and I've heard so many wonderufl things, so whichever looks the best...I'm grabbing it and a backup!


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jul 12, 2006)

All of the msf's
Charm Factor l/s
Lip 65 l/g
Ciao, Manhattan l/g 
Factory made l/g (maybe)

Maybe an eyeshadow duo or two. I kinda wanna wait for the swatches or see them irl.


----------



## pr1nces583 (Jul 12, 2006)

the 3 msfs and new weed f/l.

im saving myself on eyeshadows for the collection (if forget the name!) with all the bright new e/s. although i may pick up a back up of waternymph if i can find one seen as mine has a huge dent in it already!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Jul 12, 2006)

2 each of shooting star and shampigne MSF
1 strawberry 65
1 caio manhattan

 I need to see swatches of the duos before I make a decision on them!


----------



## Phillygirl (Jul 12, 2006)

2 shooting star msf
2 shimpagne\
no porcelain pink..it does not show up on me and no one can be lighter.


----------



## gretchygretch84 (Jul 12, 2006)

oh god, like almost everything...
-New Weed
-Graphic Brown (reddish browns make my eyes look greener <3)
-Shooting Star
-Shimpagne
-a few of the duos
-Blonde on Blonde l/s (maaaybe... I'm a sucker for references to bob dylan)
-15 Minutes l/s
-Charm Factor l/s
-Factory Made
-Ciao, Manhattan

oh welll... thaaankfully technakohl doesnt excite me.
-Lithograph


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jul 12, 2006)

Shooting Star MSF
New Weed f/l
Graphic Brown f/l if it's metallic
and i'm going to B2M 2 lippies.


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Jul 13, 2006)

MAC MINERALIZE EYE SHADOW DUO (ALL)
2 Shooting Star
2 Shimpagne 
New Weed fluid liner


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 13, 2006)

LIp 65 l/g
Factory Made l/g
Ciao, Manhatten l/g
Bright Side/Gallery Gal eye duo
another eye duo but I don't know which yet...
All the new fluidlines
2 Shimpagne MSF
2 Shooting Star MSF


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 13, 2006)

I've stashed up enough empties for two B2M l/s! yaay! (haven't decided what ones yet hmmmm...)

I am waiting mainly for Untamed and Rockocco (sp?).. but

Shooting Star MSF 
Ciao manhattan l/g
the 187 or 182 brush
then just some regular line stuff... which will make my total $ spent go wayy up, I just know it.


----------



## TM26 (Jul 14, 2006)

I would like at least one of the msf since I don't have any, but I am not sure which one I also would like bright side/gallery gal eyeshadow duo and Illusionary/Burning Ambition eye shadow. Ciao Manhattan lip glass and lip 65 lip glass. It will all depend on funds. I want to get quite a bit from the Tschnacolor collection so I might have to pace myself here.


----------



## Eilinoir (Jul 14, 2006)

Shimpagne
Shooting Star (possibly, must see in-store)
Illusionary / Burning Ambition
Bright Side / Gallery Gal
Interview / Purple-X


----------



## mac_goddess (Jul 14, 2006)

More then likely, all the MSF's, all the e/s duo's and the new fluidlines.

Haven't made up my mind about the rest yet.


----------



## devin (Jul 14, 2006)

shooting star
shimpagne
all of the e/s duo's
i don't know which lipsticks and lipglass
new weed, lithograph and graphic brown fluidline

I can't wait!!


----------



## bebs (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm gonna be picking up the other two eyeshadows... finally eyeshadows from mac I like!!! and then maybe one or two of the lipglasses I didnt pick up... way to much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh well at leaast I'll use them.. I need to play with the ones I have first before buying anymore


----------



## Makeupluvr (Jul 14, 2006)

Me too!  Well, that and some more, LOL.  Basically everything except what I already have. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So that would be:


Shooting Star
All the e/s duos
15 min
Blonde on Blonde
Charm Factor
Be-In
Lip 65
Factory Made
Ciao Manhattan
New Weed

At least that is the plan.  I was supposed to go check everything out at the Pro store yesterday after work but I had a semi-emergency and had to go right home after work so I am GOING TO THE PRO STORE RIGHT NOW!!!!!  

Sorry, I am a little excited, but I know you can all relate!  That is what I LOVE about this place!  Specktra ROCKS!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, I am also getting Turquatic items, and stopping by Nordies to pick up my Pattern Maker items on hold (IPP in Free Form and the 2 blushes only)  I SERIOUSLY have an affliction!  I even think it is getting a little out of control.

I will be posting pics either today or tomorrow so look for a post from me in swatches!  

Have an AMAZING weekend all, I'm leaving right now!!!!!

I will be posting again real soon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lianna* 
_All the duos, Shooting Star MSF, New Weed f/l, Lip 65 and Ciao, Manhattan lipglasses, Charm Factor and 15 minutes lipsticks._


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 14, 2006)

Shooting Star MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF...*Will this look okay on a NC42 (NC45 in the summer)?*
New Weed Fluidline
Lithograph Fluidline

Unfortunately, the shadows just aren't doing it for me after seeing the pics.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 15, 2006)

all three msfs x2 (since i don't have any)
lithograph f/l
graphic brown f/l
ciao, manhattan and factory made l/g
blonde on blonde and pink maribu l/s (will b2m one of them)


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 15, 2006)

just getting 2 MSFs thank god...cause Mac is breaking me
Shimpagne& Shooting Star MSFs


----------



## bozica (Jul 15, 2006)

Shooting Star
3 or 4 of the lipglasses
the fluidlines
and maybe eye shadow duos, but I'll have to see the colour payoff on those before I decide


----------



## cindyrella (Jul 15, 2006)

Shooting Star 
Illusionary/ Burning Ambition e/s
Bright Side/ Gallery Gal e/s

that's it probably


----------



## petalpusher (Jul 15, 2006)

Pretty much everything except for most of the l/s and l/g.


----------



## divaster (Jul 15, 2006)

OK, I got a few things from A Muse today. I'm glad I went to see it in person. 

I figured I'd go to the L.A. Pro store today. Originally i was going to get 2 each of Shimpagne and Shooting Star and 1 backup of Porcelain Pink next Thurs.. Then after seeing shooting star I thought it might be too dark and maybe I would like shimpagne better. Anyway, my plan was to get one shimpagne to see how I liked it, if I do, i'll get 2 more when it releases for real on the 20th. 

I did get the Shimpagne, and I ended up getting the Illusionary/ Burning Ambition e/s and the Bright Side/ Gallery Gal e/s. Originally I was going to get all of them but one, but these were the only ones I really liked in person. 

I'll be going to my regular MAC store on Thursday to get some more MSFs and to check out the lip stuff, I was trying to get out of the Pro store before I did too much damange. lol.


----------



## MissMarley (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok, I want:
All e/s duos except the black and white one
Shimpagne MSF
Blonde on Blonde l/s
15 minutes l/s

NO lipglasses! Although I really want some, I have too much lipgloss, and I've never finished a lipglass or lustreglass.

And possibly New Weed and Graphic Brown f/l


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cookie_monsta2504* 
_Oh oh oh, I forgot the lipsticks...

Paink Maribu
Charm Factor and
15 Minutes...

Okay so it is alot LOL..._

 
hahaha you sound like me


----------



## ette (Jul 16, 2006)

Persona/Screen Vinyl Duo *maybe*
Interview/Purple X Duo 
Illusionary/Burning Ambition Duo
Bright Side/Gallery Gal Duo
Shooting Star MSF
Shimpagne MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF
Charm Factor l/s (as long as it's different from Pink Cabana)
15 Minutes l/s
Lip 65 l/g
Ciao-Manhattan l/g
New Weed f/l
Medium Skinfinish *maybe*


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Persona/Screen Vinyl duo
Interview/Purple X duo

that's it. i'm saving my money for the other collections coming up.


----------

